
China will scrap limit on presidential term, meaning Xi Jinping can stay on - antman
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/policies-politics/article/2134624/china-will-scrap-limit-presidents-term-meaning-xi
======
jacquesm
Did anybody seriously doubt this would pass? This vote was utterly
meaningless.

